# Clutch Clutch Gone Gone



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

any ideas on what clutch to get? i have a standard r33 GTST...

i was thinking exedy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nismo,  cant go wrong with that


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

do i have to buy them online ?


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd get a standard R32 GTR clutch, they're fairly cheap (~£250?) and they'll hold up to 400bhp.

It depends if you plan on tuning your car too


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

DaveV said:


> I'd get a standard R32 GTR clutch, they're fairly cheap (~£250?) and they'll hold up to 400bhp.
> 
> It depends if you plan on tuning your car too




but i have an r33... na prob wont be tuning my car


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

lizardlace said:


> but i have an r33... na prob wont be tuning my car


It's the same clutch, I have an R33 GTST clutch in My R32 GTR


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

lizardlace said:


> but i have an r33... na prob wont be tuning my car


You say that now.....:chuckle::smokin:


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

SmigzyGTR said:


> You say that now.....:chuckle::smokin:


i said at first


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

we have them in stock , ring Mick on 01883 732331 ext3


----------

